# Saddle Pain...



## paganopj (Oct 6, 2008)

Just looking for other thoughts before I sell off....

I just bought a Specialized Phenom SL which is supposed to be super comfy and truthfully the thing still hurts like hell after three rides. Not so much the backside but my right arm/shoulder hurts and after an hour, my thighs and legs hurt where I don't even want to pedal anymore. My guess is the saddle doesn't fit right and it's not something I will "break in" after a couple of weeks.

I didn't move anything when I swapped this out for the other saddle I had.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's possible that the saddle you swapped out was a little shorter or taller than the one you put on. You should try a bike fit first, then if it's still uncomfortable, try something else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

paganopj said:


> Just looking for other thoughts before I sell off....
> 
> I just bought a Specialized Phenom SL which is supposed to be super comfy and truthfully the thing still hurts like hell after three rides. Not so much the backside but my right arm/shoulder hurts and after an hour, my thighs and legs hurt where I don't even want to pedal anymore. My guess is the saddle doesn't fit right and it's not something I will "break in" after a couple of weeks.
> 
> I didn't move anything when I swapped this out for the other saddle I had.



If a plastic saddle is not comfortable, get rid of it.

The greatest fiction in cycling is that plastic saddles will "break in".

They won't.

You either get used to them, or get rid of them.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

Your seat type would only hurt your backside. Seat height would affect other things such as your knees. Arms would be less likely, but possible. Not all seats have the same phisical height between the top and the rails. I would check that first but I would also have a pro take a look if you are having issues in your arms. Good luck.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

waterford853 said:


> Your seat type would only hurt your backside. Seat height would affect other things such as your knees. Arms would be less likely, but possible. Not all seats have the same phisical height between the top and the rails. I would check that first but I would also have a pro take a look if you are having issues in your arms. Good luck.


With some speculation, it sounds like it was set too far back/too high because of the arm/shoulder problem. If you have to stretch to reach the bars...


----------



## paganopj (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to try it again and if I can't get it right, guess I'll run it by the shop. Funny thing is that I put the same saddle on my MTB and rode 90+ mins today....no pain what-so-ever, a very comfy ride. (I did a 3 hour ride on the RB yesterday and the other saddle wasn't nearly as comfy) If I can get it lined up right, I'll get another one so each bike has the same saddle.


----------

